# NissanConnect



## Thisguy159 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi I am new to Nissan and this forum. I just purchased 2016 Murano and honestly do not know anything about the tech which is unusual form me..Got a good deal. So will the 2016 Nissan conect be upgraded to car play? How is Nissan with their software updates? What apps work with the system...Does Spotify work or just Pandora? I find the Nissan websites to be poor. Thanks for the help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Look in the Rogue section, you will find a five page thread that discusses Nissan connect that may be of help.


----------

